# Huel als Ersatznahrung. Erfahrung gewünscht



## ForceOne (25. September 2017)

*Huel als Ersatznahrung. Erfahrung gewünscht*

Moin Zusammen,

ich tue mich morgens verdammt schwer mit essen, bzw. komme auch oft Mittags auf der Arbeit nicht dazu. 
Habe dann irgendwann mal die Werbung von Huel gesehen und seit guten 2 Wochen schwirrt der Gedanke in meinem
Kopf herum, dass ich das gerne testen würde.

Bevor ich aber nur über 60 € für die Probepackung ausgebe, würde ich gerne wissen, ob jemand mit solcher Nahrung
schon Erfahrung gemacht hat, evtl. auch mit einer anderen Marke.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## keinnick (25. September 2017)

*AW: Huel als Ersatznahrung. Erfahrung gewünscht*

Hier gibt es einen Erfahrungsbericht http://ngin-food.com/artikel/test-soylent-alternative-mana-huel-pulver-protein-ernaehrung/

Das Ganze sieht für mich nicht besonders einladend aus.


----------



## shadie (25. September 2017)

*AW: Huel als Ersatznahrung. Erfahrung gewünscht*



ForceOne schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> ich tue mich morgens verdammt schwer mit essen, bzw. komme auch oft Mittags auf der Arbeit nicht dazu.
> Habe dann irgendwann mal die Werbung von Huel gesehen und seit guten 2 Wochen schwirrt der Gedanke in meinem
> ...



Entschuldigung das ich das in aller Deutlichkeit so schreibe aber.......lass die Finger von so einem Quatsch......ich habe auch mal eine Zeit lang Yokebe genommen (ist eh alles der gleiche kram).

erst mal schmeckt der kram scheußlich

zweitens musst du das ja dennoch "zubereiten" sprich machst nen shaker dreckig den du dann auch wieder abwaschen musst

Dittens wenn du dir damit erhoffst abzunehmen......vergiss es....das was du verlierst ist Wasser / kein Fett.
Sprich es bringt dir gar nix, zum Entschlacken ist der kram mal ganz gut aber für mehr auch nicht.
Zu mal wenn du dann wieder "normal" isst, weil du dir den kram nicht dauerhaft leisten willst oder es dir hochkommt wegen dem geschmack (bei mir passiert), dann nimmst du mit einer "normalen" Ernährung eh wieder zu.

Eine ausgewogene Ernährung ist das A und O

Bevor du dir so was reinschüttest mach dir morgens ne Scheibe vollkornbrot mit putenbrust oder hühnchen.....das ist in nicht mal einer Minute belegt.
Oder ne schüssel Müsli/Haferflocken mit KP nem apfel?
auch schnell gemacht........

......aber nicht so was......

Mit mir hast du jetzt natürlich auch jemanden gefunden der seit nem jahr im Fitneswahn ist und nach Ernährungsplan isst.

hat natürlich jeder andere Ziele......aber nur um zeit zu "sparen"......würde ich so was nicht mehr in mich reinschütten, schon gar nicht zu dem Preis.


----------



## ForceOne (25. September 2017)

*AW: Huel als Ersatznahrung. Erfahrung gewünscht*

Also abnehmen will ich damit jetzt tatsächlich eher weniger, dass mache ich seit 1,5 Jahren mit Kaloriendefizit und fahre damit auch ganz gut. Ich verzichte auch, so weit es geht auf Kohlenhydrate, 
esse also eigentlich gar kein Brot mehr, dafür viel Gemüse und Geflügel. Bin jetzt bei -16kg. 

Momentan frühstücke ich halt z.B. Skyr, mittags esse ich körnigen Frischkäse mit Kohlrabi, Paprikal, Tomaten. Da bin ich aber momentan jeden Tag am Dosen putzen und schnibbeln, was ich gerne auch hier und da weiter machen möchte.

Aber ich frage ja hier auch, um verschiedene Eindrücke zu bekommen und mich danach zu entscheiden.


----------



## azzih (25. September 2017)

*AW: Huel als Ersatznahrung. Erfahrung gewünscht*

Mag ja von den Inhaltsstoffen relativ viel abdecken, aber erstens fehlt dir das normale Füllegefühl von Nahrung, zweitens ist es sehr teuer. Wenn du morgens Probleme hast "trockenes" Brot zu essen dann entweder Müsli mit viel Haferflocken und Obst reingeschnitten oder mach dir ein Porridge. Geht beides sehr schnell und kann man gut essen wenn man sonst Probleme hat morgens was runterzukriegen.

Achja auf der Arbeit bist du gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet eine Pause zu nehmen und es ist auch so wichtig da was zu essen und kurz zu entspannen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das man mit 8 Stunden Schlaf+ danach nochmal bis abends nix zu essen noch die Konzentration für die Arbeit aufbringen kann. Ausserdem fehlt in der Zeit deinem Körper wichtige Ressourcen zur Regeneration und Leistungserhaltung. Folgen sind Krankheiten, Muskelabbau und auch das Gehirn kann dadurch auf Dauer abbauen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. September 2017)

*AW: Huel als Ersatznahrung. Erfahrung gewünscht*



ForceOne schrieb:


> ich tue mich morgens verdammt schwer mit essen, bzw. komme auch oft Mittags auf der Arbeit nicht dazu. .


Nimm eine Banane, geht schnell, kann man beim laufen, Fahrradfahren im Auto essen, sättigt und macht glücklich.


----------



## shadie (25. September 2017)

*AW: Huel als Ersatznahrung. Erfahrung gewünscht*



ForceOne schrieb:


> Also abnehmen will ich damit jetzt tatsächlich eher weniger, dass mache ich seit 1,5 Jahren mit Kaloriendefizit und fahre damit auch ganz gut. Ich verzichte auch, so weit es geht auf Kohlenhydrate,
> esse also eigentlich gar kein Brot mehr, dafür viel Gemüse und Geflügel. Bin jetzt bei -16kg.
> 
> Momentan frühstücke ich halt z.B. Skyr, mittags esse ich körnigen Frischkäse mit Kohlrabi, Paprikal, Tomaten. Da bin ich aber momentan jeden Tag am Dosen putzen und schnibbeln, was ich gerne auch hier und da weiter machen möchte.
> ...



Und ich würde genau so weiter machen wie du es aktuell tust wenn es dir nur ums abnehmen geht 

Habe Anfang des jahres mit rund 88-90KG angefangen sprich mit Übergewicht bei 1,78m Köfpergröße.
Genau wie du mit Kohlenhydrate weglassen runter gekommen auf rund 80KG.

Und dann bin ich ab März ins Fitnesstudio gegangen.
Ernährung auf Morgens und Abends sehr eiweißhaltig umgestellt.
Mittags neben dem Eiweiß auch noch ein wenig Kohlenhydrate dazu gepackt weil ich direkt nach der Arbeit ins Studio gehe.

Und joaaa mittlerweile auf 72kg, Sixpack ist auch schon gut zu sehen......also den weg den du da einschlägst kan nich nur befürworten.

Wenn du aber mal wieder "normal" essen willst, solltest du dir überlegen das geld was du in dieses Pulver gesteckt hättest lieber in ein Fitnesstudio zu investieren.
Dann kannst du dir auch mal was gönnen worauf du bock hast.


Als Tipp zum "Frühstück", wenn ich morgens keine Zeit habe mir Eier zuzubereiten,
nehem ich 250g magerquark / 1 Portionslöffel Wheypulver (für die Regeneration der Muskeln von der Belastung am Vortag) / wasser dazu / und ab in den Mixxer.
Je nach wheysorte schmeckt das richtig gut.
Meins mit Nuss schmeckt dann wie diese Zott Monte dinger von früher aus meiner Kindheit 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nimm eine Banane, geht schnell, kann man beim laufen, Fahrradfahren im Auto essen, sättigt und macht glücklich.



Das geht auch ja / sind aber Kohlenhydrahte 



azzih schrieb:


> Mag ja von den Inhaltsstoffen relativ viel abdecken, aber erstens fehlt dir das normale Füllegefühl von Nahrung, zweitens ist es sehr teuer. Wenn du morgens Probleme hast "trockenes" Brot zu essen dann entweder Müsli mit viel Haferflocken und Obst reingeschnitten oder mach dir ein Porridge. Geht beides sehr schnell und kann man gut essen wenn man sonst Probleme hat morgens was runterzukriegen.
> 
> Achja auf der Arbeit bist du gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet eine Pause zu nehmen und es ist auch so wichtig da was zu essen und kurz zu entspannen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das man mit 8 Stunden Schlaf+ danach nochmal bis abends nix zu essen noch die Konzentration für die Arbeit aufbringen kann. Ausserdem fehlt in der Zeit deinem Körper wichtige Ressourcen zur Regeneration und Leistungserhaltung. Folgen sind Krankheiten, Muskelabbau und auch das Gehirn kann dadurch auf Dauer abbauen.



Korrekt / nach spätestens 4 Stunden sollte man eine Mahlzeit zu sich nehmen.


----------



## azzih (25. September 2017)

*AW: Huel als Ersatznahrung. Erfahrung gewünscht*

mal schnelles Rezept was morgens eigentlich immer geht: Haferflocken in Milch in ner beschichteten Pfanne/Topf ca. 5 min warm machen bis es die gewünschte Konsistenz erreicht. Dann kannst du je nach Geschmack Zucker oder Zuckerersatz wie Stevia dazugeben. Dann noch Zimt und zum Schluss paar tiefgefrorene Beerenfrüchte. Kurz durchmischen und man hat leckeres Porridge. Ich mach bei mir immer noch Schoko- Whey mit rein.

Das ganze hält lange satt, hat langkettige Kohlenhydrate und damit kein Insulin-Tief und ist alles drin was der Körper morgens braucht. Dazu nur ca. 5-10 min Arbeit und beschichtete Pfanne kann man quasi nur schnell ausspülen.


----------



## Leob12 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Huel als Ersatznahrung. Erfahrung gewünscht*

Ich halte davon auch recht wenig. Im Endeffekt ist es teuer und wird sich ähnlich verhalten wie mit Smoothies: Man bleibt nicht so lange satt. 
Lieber einmal mehr vorkochen, dass gleich in Tupper-Boxen, richtig portioniert, und in den Kühlschrank damit bzw was mehr ist einfrieren. 

Eine Zeit lang habe ich mir immer Putenfleisch mit Reis mitgenommen. Hab nichts dagegen das kalt zu essen. Muss man halt würzen sonst schmeckts eher lahm. 
Vorteil: Du musst nur die Tupper-Boxen abwaschen. 

Wenn du mittags in der Pause nichts essen "kannst", dann trotzdem was essen. Hört sich blöd an, ist aber so. Dann halt nur eine Banane, ein Apfel, Nüsse, geht alles schnell, kann man überall mitnehmen. 
Ich hab bei meinem Bundesheer-Jahr gelernt dass der Körper einfach Nährstoffe braucht. Zwar esse ich trotzdem nicht so regelmäßig, aber wenn ich arbeite oder auf der Uni bin esse ich zumindest Obst. Wenn ich mal keine Lust habe dann esse ich trotzdem eine Banane, die andere halt später, dauert ja nur 2-3 Minuten. 

Es mag zwar trivial klingen, aber wenn man bei solch kleinen Dingen etwas disziplinierter ist, dann fühlt sich das gut an. Ich bin jedes mal stolz wenn ich statt der Pizza/ des Döners mein Obst esse (ich esse zwar trotzdem zu wenig^^). 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## P2063 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Huel als Ersatznahrung. Erfahrung gewünscht*

bekannter hat diverse dieser shakes probiert, Soylent, Ambronite, Queal, Complete und wie sie alle heißen. Alle haben gemeinsame Probleme: Man wird nicht satt, es ist wirklich nur die minimale Nährstoffversorgung abgedeckt, sie schmecken fast alle nicht, sind teuer und man hat einfach nicht das gefühl, etwas gegessen zu haben.

ab und zu mal wenn sich wirklich keine Gelegenheit bietet was richtiges zu essen ist es ok, aber dauerhaft macht es weder Spaß sich davon zu ernähren noch ist es wirklich gesund weil die Variation einfach fehlt. Da kann man auch gleich zu NRG-5, BPWR oder Seven Oceans  Notfallnahrung greifen.


----------



## Körschgen (27. September 2017)

*AW: Huel als Ersatznahrung. Erfahrung gewünscht*



azzih schrieb:


> mal schnelles Rezept was morgens eigentlich immer geht: Haferflocken in Milch in ner beschichteten Pfanne/Topf ca. 5 min warm machen bis es die gewünschte Konsistenz erreicht...





Jeden Abend ein Einmachglas mit Haferflocken, Zimt, Honig, kleines bisschen Milch. Je nach Laune noch Ingwer, Chiasamen etc.
Das packt man über Nacht in den Kühlschrank.

Morgens in Kombination mit Joghurt/Quark/frischem Obst.

Muss man mal probieren, schmeckt hammer.

Und das einzige dreckige ist das Glas.


----------



## Jason1 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Huel als Ersatznahrung. Erfahrung gewünscht*

Die Typen in der dritten Welt würden sich echt kaputt lachen wenn sie von sowas wie Huel lesen würden....hier steht alle paar Kilometer ein voll gepackter Supermarkt mit den feinsten Köstlichkeiten auf der Straße, aber die Leute kaufen lieber schweineteure flüssige Pansche, weil keine Zeit zum Essen ist...Ein Hoch auf die First World Problems dieser Welt. 

Aber um bis auf einen spaßigen Satz nicht komplett nutzlos zu sein, hier auch meine Einstellung zur Sache.:
 Wie schon angesprochenen ist eine ausgewogene Ernährung mit frischen und vernünftigen Zutaten das A und O und das kann auch kein Shake ersetzen. Zudem ist Essen ja auch noch was anderes als nicht zu verhungern, kurzum der Genuss darf auch nicht zu kurz kommen. Wenn ich mir eine Woche lang dieses Zeug in den Hals schütten würde, fängt vermutlich ab dem siebten Tag meine Katze an lecker auszusehen....

Die Sache ist eigentlich ganz einfach, wenn man keine Zeit zum essen hat, dann NIMMT man sie sich einfach, soviel sollte einem die eigene Gesundheit schon irgendwo wert sein.
Sofern die Zeit für die Zubereitung das Problem ist, so kann man auch vieles vorkochen und einfrieren und hat so immer ein gute Auswahl, alles andere ist lediglich eine Sache der richtigen Koordination und Routine.


----------

